# Lap top screen is slowly going bad



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have replaced the lights along the edge and it lasted a while, but I start scrambling whe something like that happend, and look to replace the laptop. To your benefit, I woild invest in a 500+ Gb back up and dump the computer on it. BSOD's are fightening. As would b NO screen.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Screens do go bad, but usually no all at once; cable between the body and the screen is more likely. You can find videos showing how to disassemble the unit to replace the cable. Judge for yourself. I've done it, but it was years ago.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure its something I would want to tackle, electronics and I don't have the greatest track record. I guess I would be willing to spend up to $150 on it. Much over that, it probably be best to buy new.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Connect another monitor to it for now.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Guap0_ said:


> Connect another monitor to it for now.



Yes that would be an option for emergency. I do have a cable to connect to a TV as well. This one is working for now. Just have to find the sweet spot position. Not sure for how much longer, it is slowly going.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Are you sure that it's the screen or could it be the video chip on the mother board? Have you tried VGA mode?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

For as much as I know about the inner workings of a PC, it could just as well be interference from the mother ship. But what I do know is when I adjust the position of the screen, the picture gets better or worse. Kind of like years ago when you had to adjust the rabbit ears on the tv to get a better reception.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

From your description, it sounds like the screen but if you want to try VGA mode, shut down, press the power button & immediately tap the F8 button a few times until you see a black screen with some boot options. Choose VGA mode.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

https://support.hp.com/za-en/document/c04165794

Cheers!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Partspeople.com has very good videos on laptop repairs. Dell Inspiron screen change was easy enough, though Precision looks like there are more tiny cables. I need to replace the power jack on that. There are several warnings about static electricity and I have bought a grounding wrist strap in the past, but not using the strap didn't burn out the electronics since then. Above website also sells used parts which I trust more than the ebay stuff, but ebay is lots cheaper. Laptop only 4 yrs old should not be a scap. Don't buy into the tech replace hype. 

The tiny cable connections don't have any click feel. I bought a bag of one oz cups to separate the tiny screws and label the cups. Keep the cups stable in a container or something where knocking them over is impossible.:smile: Even if a wifi card has only 2 screws, example, separate and labeled. Don't tug on any cable or parts, some parts have screws on top and from the bottom, and turning the screws stop at when you feel the first resistance.
One time, I was tired, not much sleep and seeing double. Avoid these times.:smile:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

carpdad said:


> ...
> The tiny cable connections don't have any click feel. I bought a bag of one oz cups to separate the tiny screws and label the cups. Keep the cups stable in a container or something where knocking them over is impossible.[emoji2] Even if a wifi card has only 2 screws, example, separate and labeled. ..:


I usually recommend something like this. I write out a table of labels and stick it to the bottom, so that you can see the label through the bottom. Keeps the screws and parts separate and unlikely to be pushed off the table. (Apple products are so bad that people have made the labels available online for each generation of device.) HP along with many other companies try to use the save sized screws for everything. There might only be 2-4 different sizes in the whole laptop, so even a basic weekly pill separator works. 

The cables usually are held in place by a plastic clip, that's part of the socket. Some pull out 1mm, others fold back. Watch YouTube videos on it, they are usually very helpful. 

Cheers!


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Did you give the laptop for diagnostics? It is hardly possible in this case to unambiguously identify the problem yourself.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

ReignStout said:


> Did you give the laptop for diagnostics? It is hardly possible in this case to unambiguously identify the problem yourself.





No, not yet. Still in the complaining about it stage. Which I expect to last a little longer, as long as I can still read the screen!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> No, not yet. Still in the complaining about it stage. Which I expect to last a little longer, as long as I can still read the screen!


Are you sure nothing hit the screen? I've had a couple screens go slowly after I broke them!:wink2:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure nothing hit the screen? I've had a couple screens go slowly after I broke them!:wink2:


Doesn't really matter. Most screens are shipped with the leds on them. You change both at the same time. Often you can get a package, with the ribbon cables. 

Cheers!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Are you sure nothing hit the screen? I've had a couple screens go slowly after I broke them!:wink2:


 Don't think so, but with a couple of little grands kids running around here,
I guess anything is possible!


----------

